# Live Feed Broadcast of Autogeek's Detail Fest this weekend!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Feed Broadcast of Autogeek's Detail Fest this weekend!*

The 7th Annual Autogeek Detail Fest LIVE Feed has been tested and is fully ready to go!

Ok here is the info on the LIVE feed. We are bringing you 2 streaming cameras this year. One in Autogeek's Show Car Garage and another out in the big tent, bringing you all the festivities that go on outside! You will be able to watch both cameras at once or enlarge your camera of choice to full screen. There will be audio for both so don't forget to turn your speakers up to listen in.

Plus, as a added bonus, I will be doing remote feeds through out both days. I'll take you to the meet the vendors at their booths, take you up close and personal to the cars in the car show, and maybe even get the celebrities some feed time for all you out there in Internet land.

So quick recap, 3 cameras bringing you the fun that Autogeek's Detail Fest offers, one in the classroom, one in the big tent and a remote camera to get what the others can't. But I am not done yet, to keep everything nice and neat, I have created a simple webpage interface for you to use to watch and even chat with all the other people that couldn't make it here, on this very thread. Just use the link below to visit the Autogeek's 7th Detail Fest Live Feed page. Book mark it and get ready for a great time this weekend!










*Autogeek's 7th Annual Detail Fest LIVE Feed* - Click to visit.

Well that is about it, I will do my best to bring you everything that you want to see and also be out running the show taking pics for you all to drool over. I will unlock this thread first thing in the morning, Saturday March 24th and I have listed the show schedules for your convenience below. Now off to stock up on my NOS energy drinks for this weekend! Talk to you all on Saturday!

Here are the schedules for the classes and demos:

*Show Car Garage Classes*
*Saturday*
8 am - 10 am: Mike Phillips - Mini Boot Camp Class
11:00 am: Todd Helme - Blackfire polishes with Flex polishers
1:00 pm: Renny Doyle - Interior cleaning with Tornador guns
3:00 pm: Joe Fernandez - Rinseless washing

*Sunday*
8 am - 10 am: Mike Phillips - Mini Boot Camp Class
11:00 am: Joe Fernandez - coatings (CQuartz, Opti-Coat 2.0)
1:00 pm: Todd Helme - High end detailing marketing strategies
3:00 pm: Renny Doyle - Steam cleaning interiors

*Autogeek Booth Demos*
*Saturday*
9:30 am: Nick Rutter - Machine polishing with Wolfgang & Flex XC3401 featuring new Lake Country Hybrid pads
11:30 am: Nick Rutter - Diamondite Headlight restoration
12 pm: Nick Rutter - Porter Cable 7424XP with Pinnacle polishes & waxes
1:30 pm: Todd Helme - Rotary polishers & Blackfire polishes
2:30 pm: Mike Phillips - Dampsanding with DA polisher & removing sanding marks with Flex PE 14 Rotary Polisher

*Sunday*
9:30am: Todd Helme - Dampsanding with DA polisher & removing sanding marks with Flex PE14 & Blackfire polishes
11 am: Nick Rutter - All Flex polishers & Wolfgang polishes
12:30 pm: Mike Phillips - Rotary polishers with Pinnacle polishes
1:30 pm: Nick Rutter - Diamondite Headlight Restoration
2:30 pm: Nick Rutter - Machine polishing with Wolfgang and Flex XC3401 featuring new Lake Country Hybrid pads

*3M Demo Tent*
*Saturday*
9:30 am: Paint restoration
11:00 am: Custom image kit
1:00 pm: Headlight restoration
2:30 pm: Small dent repair

*Sunday*
9:30 am: Paint finishing
11:30 am: Scratch removal system
1:30 pm: Custom image kit
3:00 pm: Paint restoration

*Meguiars Rig*
*Saturday*
10 am: David Pedre - Meguiar's DA Polisher with 105/205
11 am: Headlight & Clear Plastic Restoration Kit
12 pm: Jason Rose - DA Microfiber Correction System
1:30 pm: Michael Stoops - Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere
2:30 pm: Jason Rose - Damp Sanding

*Sunday*
10 am: DA Microfiber Correction System
11 am: Brilliant Solutions Paint Restoration Kit
12 pm: Michael Stoops - Ultimate Wash & Wax Anywhere
1:30 pm: Brilliant Solutions Wheel Polishing Kit
2:30 pm: David Pedre - Meguiar's DA Polisher with 105/205

*Screenshot*


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Did anyone catch the live stream on Saturday and Sunday?

Two cameras running the entire day!


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

I've just seen the thread!!! Dissapointing really as it seemed interesting.


----------

